
HCD-GX750/RG551/RX550 Service Manual - 14
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/696995/Sony-Hcd-Gx750.html#manual
======
14
I recently bought this stereo used for $30 in mint condition and am blown away
at it's sound and build quality. They just do not make them like they did in
the past. Then as I was looking online for the manual, I found this gem of a
service manual. I am amazed at all the detail they have included. Slides 32-39
show the circuit board in perfect detail. In other slides it labels individual
screws and components. This whole manual blows me away because I just don't
know of any current companies offering service manuals for their products like
home stereos. Back when I was a kid, it was very common for you to take things
like TV's or other various electronics to be fixed by a electronic repair man.
Now you are expected to just throw it out.

------
detaro
why submit this?

~~~
14
I submitted it because I felt that you just don't see this kind of detail
provided with electronics today. It amazed me to see the circuit boards and
every detail of the stereo laid out in fine detail. It shows how in the past
things were just different in terms of build quality and ability to repair
things. Now days things have planned obsolescence and we are expected to
replace the whole item. This service manual is for an old Sony stereo I just
found on FB marketplace for $30. I found it interesting is why I posted it and
thought others might as well. Thanks

